# 2010 Audi A6 Quattro 3.0T Prestige Sedan



## gs1397 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I am looking at upgrading from a 11 C300, and am looking at a 2010 A6 3.0T with 38K miles. It's a CPO car as well. 

Anything I should be aware of? Any major issues with this year and engine??

Thanks
GC


----------

